# Madisonville KY anybody?



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

If this is in the wrong spot please move. 

Is there anyone near Madisonville KY that can go see a gsd in the shelter there? I need to find out how she is with other dogs and with kids if at all possible. We are located 5 hrs away. Thanks in advance.


----------

